# Charity Ncaa March Madness Bracket Game



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

As a nearly-one-year member of the group, my wife (Betsy McCaul) and I thought some of you would enjoy participating in our fun March Madness Bracket Game for charity. 100% of your contributions go directly to the Leukemia and Lymphoma Society. Below is the info for your reading pleasure. And the Sam referred to below, is Betsy's son, who died from acute lymphocytic leukemia in January 2005 at the age of 19. If you have any questions, please feel free to eMail me at [email protected]

Regards,

Art Smith
Hautevue

Get swept up in March Madness, take a chance on winning a piece of the jackpot worth $500 and help to cure cancer -- all at the same time! And folks, you do not need to know anything about college basketball to have a chance to win the jackpot!!

Sam's Team is hosting an online college hoops bracket competition for the NCAA basketball tournament at CBSSports.com. The winner walks away with a cool $250 in cash. Second and third place will take $150 and $100, respectively.

To be part of this competition, all you have to do is make a donation to the Leukemia and Lymphoma Society at Sam's Team fund raising page

http://pages.teamintraining.org/md/anchor10/SamsTeam

Your donation is fully tax deductible as a charitable contribution. The prize money has been donated by that famous donor "Anon" and therefore does not reduce the generous contributions of the participants to the Leukemia and Lymphoma Society. 100% of your donation goes to the Society to help fund the search for a cure for blood cancers.

For a $10 donation, you get to complete 1 bracket. For a $25 donation, you get to complete 3 brackets. Be sure to enter a correct email address when you make your donation so we know how to get in touch with you!

Within 24 hours of making your donation, you will be emailed an invitation to our bracket competition by CBSSports.com. The CBS email will have log-in information and the password to join our group. You will be required to register at their site and then you will be able to submit your bracket picks, watch scores and standings update LIVE, talk among group members via message boards and more! Just sign in to our bracket group anytime to check your standings.

Also, now that we have had a year of experience with CBSSports.com, we are delighted to report that you will NOT be spammed or receive any unwanted or irrelevant email by signing up. This site is truly spam-free!

The tournament is starting soon so you must make your donation no later than Tuesday, March 16th by midnight to play in the bracket competition. You will be able to pick your teams between Sunday March 14th and Thursday March 18th at noon when the first games kick off.

This is a great opportunity to have fun and support the search for a cure! The more people who play, the more money we raise for cancer research, so please take a couple of minutes to forward this invitation to your family and friends who enjoy a little competition for a great cause.

Thanks for considering a contribution,

Betsy McCaul
Art Smith
Pat Dawson

p.s. This is the 5th anniversary of Sam's death from acute lymphocytic leukemia. Sam's Team is returning to Alaska to complete the Midnight Sun Marathon on Sam's birthday, June 19th. We will be walking/running the 26.2 miles to honor his memory.


----------

